# Documents Checklist / UK settlement spouse visa



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

ok, I think am about ready to apply finally for my UK Spouse visa. :fingerscrossed:

I just wanted to hear your opinion before getting everything together and would really appreciate if you could read through our list.


Applicant document list: 


Online application VAF4 (to be submitted tomorrow hopefully)
Online application VAF4 printed (after i will submit it tomorrow)
Appendix 2 Financial requirement form
Application fee
NHS fee
Passport original 
Birth certificate original and translation 
Photo x 2 (passport size)
Letter of introduction 
TB test 
UK MBA degree certificate original in 2013 as a proof of english language knowledge 
CV
Proposed flight itinerary

Sponsor's documents list:


Copy of his passport (he did bio page and all pages where he got any travel stamps)
Letter of introduction
Sponsoring form SU07
CV

Financial:


Payslips each stamped x 6 months 
Bank statement stamped in the bank x 6 months
P60 
Employment letter
Employment contract

Accommodation details:


Tenancy agreement for the studio flat
Receipts for the rent, deposit and admin fee
Letter from the estate agency on behalf of the landlord saying they are ok for Applicant to move in
Inventory of the flat (listing everything what they got in that flat)
Photos of the flat

Relationship proof:


Marriage certificate original and translation 
Receipt for the wedding dress + translation 
Service contract for the wedding photographer + translation 
Flight for Turkey holidays before marriage
Viber message history 
Viber call and chat screen shots
SMS screen shots
FaceTime calls screen shots
Facebook messenger chat screen shots
Skype screen shots 
WhatsApp chat screen shots
Photos x 22
Wedding photos x 7
Complete photocopy of all set of documentation

And additional question:

- We have just rented a studio flat on 15th of May, so we won't provide proof of occupation, and I will just put a note in additional information on online app VAF4, that there is no bills or council tax as occupation proof. hope that will be sufficient?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In my view you don't need
Birth certificate
CVs
SU07/12
Wedding receipts

Keep communications evidence (Skype, viper, WhatsApp etc) no more than 10-15 pages in all. Only representative samples (without the actual message) every 6 months or so. 

No bills are fine.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you Joppa for all your help! and thanks to this forum!


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Jubilee_Royal said:


> ok, I think am about ready to apply finally for my UK Spouse visa. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I just wanted to hear your opinion before getting everything together and would really appreciate if you could read through our list.
> 
> ...


Hi,
1. If P60s are electronic or photo copies (not originals), then they better be certified by Employer's stamp and/or signature 
2 Employment Letter shall contain: (i) the person's employment and gross annual income (ii) the length of their employment (iii) the period over which they have been paid or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency) on employer's headed paper and signed by senior official 
3. Bank statements and payslips shall be matching showing that salary is paid in bank account. 
4. Please make sure that your photos 3.5x4.5, on glossy paper with white background where your face occupies 80% of it's surface.


Overall I think you have good set of documents  and those documents which could've been excluded won't make any harm, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

As far as I understood, you're applying under section 5 "A" of Financial Requirement which is basically salaried employment in the UK..., if yes, then my post is relevant


----------



## homebunny (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone know whether you need to give original receipts for things like wedding rings and dresses or are photocopies ok for this?


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

homebunny said:


> Does anyone know whether you need to give original receipts for things like wedding rings and dresses or are photocopies ok for this?


You don't need them because you already married unless if you're applying for fiancè visa.

Best of luck on your application xx


----------



## homebunny (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Snooki. I am applying for the fiancé visa so I know I need them just not sure whether photocopies will do  I guess I'll just put the originals in too and hope they don't get lost. Thanks for your help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

homebunny said:


> Thanks Snooki. I am applying for the fiancé visa so I know I need them just not sure whether photocopies will do  I guess I'll just put the originals in too and hope they don't get lost. Thanks for your help!


Yes they should be originals. We suggest you include a set of copies of all originals and they will keep the copies and return the originals.


----------



## homebunny (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Jubilee_Royal Thank you for this useful list. I am starting to gather these documents myself as the sponsor, my husband is applying for the UK spouse visa he is from Egypt. Could you give us an update? How did it go? Did you get the visa or still waiting? Thanks again.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Macko54, I have received my visa end of August. So i have waited about 2 months and maybe 10 days. Any questions you have please do not hesitate to ask me. This Forum helped to get all my documents ready. We never asked for any other help out of this forum.


----------



## amymac (Nov 18, 2014)

Is a proposed flight itinerary needed? I'm putting my intended travel date in my online application but should I state more precisely on a separate sheet of paper in my written application that I plan to travel from Chicago to London on 18th December, arriving 19th December? Or even print out a receipt for a ticket purchased or on hold?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

amymac said:


> Is a proposed flight itinerary needed? I'm putting my intended travel date in my online application but should I state more precisely on a separate sheet of paper in my written application that I plan to travel from Chicago to London on 18th December, arriving 19th December? Or even print out a receipt for a ticket purchased or on hold?


Do not purchase a ticket before your application is decided. If you wish you can print out a sample itinerary from a travel booking website as an example of when you'd like to travel. It just serves as back up for when you'd like to travel. You are not held to that date and indeed there is no guarantee that your application will be decided by the time you hope to travel.


----------



## amymac (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, thanks nyclon. It sounds like having some kind of printout makes it more clear you have a legitimate intention/ability to travel.


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Jubilee_Royal said:


> Hi Macko54, I have received my visa end of August. So i have waited about 2 months and maybe 10 days. Any questions you have please do not hesitate to ask me. This Forum helped to get all my documents ready. We never asked for any other help out of this forum.


That's wonderful! Congratulations!
As I mentioned I am gathering the info now, I have a few questions:

Certified copy of my passport, can this be certified by the Justice of the peace or is it best to go to a solicitor?

Evidence of relationship, we literally have thousands of pages of correspondence and photo's obviously I need to be selective rather than submitting over 3 years of messages and photo's any tips of what to pick?

What is the biometric data?

Also, did you apply online. 

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The UK citizen's passport does not need to be certified.

10-15 log pages only from across your relationship. So a page or so every 4-6 months. 

10-15 photos from across your relationship including the wedding.

Biometric's are fingerprints and a photo taken when you submit your application.

You fill out form VA4FA online and print Appendix 2 and fill it out by hand.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Everything nyclon said is correct, as i followed all advises i've been given here. 

As per evidence of the relationship it was quite a challenge for me as well, so I did the following. I took screen shots of chats every now and then from each possible apps like whatsapp, Skype, FaceTime, FB messenger, Viber and I placed about 6 screen shots per page, dont remember how many pages were in total. 

Printed out some emails, and my husband requested from Three mobile all the international calls with me. 

As per photos: all the pics from each trip or any event and celebration i have print it out and stick on the A4 page plus short description on the side or below, I read about this hint on this forum as well. It was about 1-2 pics per page.

I have submitted online application first and then on the day of appointment submitted the Financial application (Appendix 2) plus all the supporting documents and fingerprints (i.e. biometrics). 

It was very huge pile of the documents, ended up cutting down a bit at the end before submitting them.


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info: 

The application was submitted in Cairo on 11 January 2016, biometrics was on 13 January 2016 and I received an email 11 days later saying that the application has been concluded!! So quick!! I didn't even use priority processing! Now we are waiting for the passport to be returned and to find out the decision. Fingers crossed. I will update you in a few days/weeks? when we get the message to collect the passport.

I used following documents in my application.

- Letter from my employer, stating my position, the date I started working in the company and my salary.
-8 months payslips (my company has online payslips so I printed them out on headed paper and got an HR Manager to sign and stamp each page)
-8 months bank statements
- P60
- A certified copy of my passport, each page signed and stamped by a solicitor
- A copy of the Land Registry and my yearly mortgage statement 
- Marriage certificate and translation (translation from UKGOV approved translator)
- Flight tickets (11 in total)
- A photobook with about 60 photo's of us together on all different occasions including wedding photo's
- Wedding cards
- Facebook messenger screenshots making sure that I captured at least 1 message each day for the duration of our relationship (since 2012) and paying special attention to birthday's, valentine's day, anniversary's, eid, christmas etc...
- Skype call log history (Skype would only allow me to scroll back 6 months, so that's all I was able to provide. 
- Whatsapp samples, capturing messages over the last 4 years
- Viber (same as above)

*the requirement is for only 6 months bank statements and payslips I just wanted to send 8, make sure they are no older than 28 days at the date of your online submission*

That was it, I will update you on the decision:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

The visa application was successful!!! Yey only 20 days waiting!!


----------

